# Wireless Shutter Release for Canon 1DX Mark II and 5D Mark III



## nvsravank (Feb 22, 2017)

I am looking to find a remote control that works with both 1DX Mark II and 5 D mark III and while i believe the connector is the same, i dont know if it actually the same internally. 
Trying to search on amazon or google results in bunch of remote releases that are not for these cameras and my search ninja skills have been found lacking.

I do not want to go down the canon unit - $400+ is too rich for what i need it for - home family photos that include me.

Prefer radio unit, but IR is ok as long as i can hold in hand and not cover the signal effectiveness.

I am looking for basic solution - no bells and whistles are necessary.

Any suggestions?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 22, 2017)

I use a hähnel Giga T Pro II, works great for release, timer, interval, etc. Comes with cables for both the N3 (your cameras, and mine) and E3 (Rebel/xxxD bodies), and can work wired as well as wireless.

Vello Freewave is another option. I went with the hähnel for the smaller transmitter (easier to hide in a hand when I'm in a shot).


----------



## nvsravank (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks Neuro - Placed the order!


----------

